# Happy Fathers Day! Especially...



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

The soldiers that are away from their loved ones serving our country, may the LORD give you peace and comfort in a difficult situation. :texasflag :flag:


----------



## texacajun (May 2, 2005)

The Machine said:


> The soldiers that are away from their loved ones serving our country, may the LORD give you peace and comfort in a difficult situation. :texasflag :flag:


Ditto.

Mike


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

Amen to that.


----------

